# SigPro 2022 Grip Panels



## Rockhound (Sep 28, 2011)

I recently purchased a new SP2022 in 9mm. The box was marked "E2022-9-B" and had the date "31-AUG-2011". It included the pistol, one magazine, a lock, an extra grip panel, and the usual paperwork. I have looked through the paperwork and Sig's website to find out what the deal is on the grip panels. No luck! It does not even appear that Sig sells extra grip panels on their website??? The owner's manual says you can remove the grip panel to facilitate cleaning if the pistol gets especially dirty.

I assume the grip panels included in the package are different sizes, but I can't find any markings on the extra grip panel to indicate what size it is. I am thinking the extra grip panel included in the package is smaller than the one already installed on the pistol, but it is very subtle and I can't be sure. Can anyone enlighten me about the grip panels? I have large hands, so the grip panel that is already on the pistol feels fine to me, but sometimes I shoot with female friends and it would be nice to be able to switch to a smaller grip panel to accomodate their smaller hands.

Thanks.


----------

